# Natural ears are for me



## Pitbull1125 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just want to put it out there that I prefer a dogs natural ear. 

Petting a natural floppy ear is much softer and my dogs love to have their natural floppy ears scratched. 

I have pet dogs with cropped ears before and it's like petting cardboard. 

I'm not wanting this to start a debate over cropping your dogs ears or not. 

What you do with your dogs ears is up to you and I'm not against it.

I just prefer the feel of the natural floppy ear over the looks of a cropped ear. 

It's just my 2 cents. That and my opinion will get you 2 cents.


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

I totally agree with you 









look at those big ears.
The good thing is that dirt doesnt easily get in the ears when not cropped.
then this is a matter of estheticism. you like it or not...


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Depends on the face structure. The longer leaner face structure i would prefer natural ears, and the more fuller and shorter face structure i prefer to get it cropped.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Leon about face structure but I'm in no way against it.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Just examples from the Internet to illustrate my point. 
Uncropped.








source: A debate over pit bulls | L.A. Unleashed | Los Angeles Times

Cropped head structure. 
http://www.apbtconformation.com/h1_0000.jpg


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

if u think they feel like cardboard... you should pet kenyas ears


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hehe Kenya's ears do look all soft and cuddly =)


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats great that thats your opinion. I can respect that as long as you can respect that some prefer the crop look  and crop their dogs responsibly at a licensed vets office.


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

i like both , atlas has natural ears . maybe my next dog i will try cropped ears...either way they look greater


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

i like both. we are keeping our girls ears natural but we have said that when we get a boy down the road we want his ears cropped.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I wouldn't crop my dogs... I'll buy a preceopped dog though lmao... Wouldn't want droppers remorse or the vet bill hehehe


----------



## KhalidahRazor (May 6, 2009)

I am with you as well I prefer the nice floppy ears. Khalidah will prop one up and have the other one laid down and cock her head to the side and she looks awesome!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think a good crop job looks great...personally i couldnt do the crop because i would miss my dogs ears (i know im weird) but if we were to get a dog that was already cropped i wouldnt have an issue with it..i like natural for my own dog but can appreciate other dogs that are cropped..if that makes sense


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I can appreciate a well done crop but I prefer natural for sure! Plus, I live in the Memphis, TN area and every little thuglet around here has a poor pittie or bully with the most horrendous crop jobs you have ever seen! These poor dogs look like they were buthered with rusty, dull swiss army knives! On the occasions where we see a good crop around here, we are amazed!!!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

My parents are from Memphis, so i go there a lot, and they do have a lot of pit bulls, some with really bad crop jobs.


----------



## Pitbull1125 (Apr 28, 2009)

Are those called crap jobs?

:rofl:


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Pitbull1125 said:


> Are those called crap jobs?
> 
> :rofl:


That would be another way to put it. LOL.

Dont have a dog et, but I currently have a list of around 30 vets i found around the area that i am going to call and get references before i get a crop done. I am really picky..well i don't want a crap job..lol


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

My husband is forever getting on me for yelling at these people! LOL I tend to open the convo with "So, why'd you butcher this poor baby's head like that???? Does he/she need to be rescued?????" Most of them are done by byb's apparently. I had one rescue I helped place who literally had no ears at all because her poor excuse for a crop was so badly infected and mangled the vet had to remove almost all of the ear that was left! Yet she was still the sweetest little girl!! Just goes to show what these dogs are made of when they come out of stuff like that and still have hearts of gold!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I personally feel the very best type of dog ears are the type the owner prefers . If you prefer nature ears great, if someone wants cropped ears so be it. As I’ve said before I only cropped Lux’s ear’s as a compromise because Lux wanted his d*ck pierced. As responsible pit bull owners we would not allow him to have that done. So we settled for allowing the ear cropping! :roll:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> I personally feel the very best type of dog ears are the type the owner prefers . If you prefer nature ears great, if someone wants cropped ears so be it. As I've said before I only cropped Lux's ear's as a compromise because Lux wanted his d*ck pierced. As responsible pit bull owners we would not allow him to have that done. So we settled for allowing the ear cropping! :roll:


:rofl:too funny! glad yall went with the crop his looks great. couldnt imagine if yall would have listened to lux


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hirihat said:


> My husband is forever getting on me for yelling at these people! LOL I tend to open the convo with "So, why'd you butcher this poor baby's head like that???? Does he/she need to be rescued?????" Most of them are done by byb's apparently. I had one rescue I helped place who literally had no ears at all because her poor excuse for a crop was so badly infected and mangled the vet had to remove almost all of the ear that was left! Yet she was still the sweetest little girl!! Just goes to show what these dogs are made of when they come out of stuff like that and still have hearts of gold!


would you ask this to a person who has a dog with a good crop? I would be highly offended if someone said that to me. the way I look at it is... people get their kids ears peirced and their sons penis circumsized. I am glad I got both of my girls ears done...especially my eldest who has chronic yeasty ear infections due to horrendous allergies. The open ear helps the ear dry out


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Every dog I have had that didn't get its ears done was prone to ear infections making the ear hang. I get all my dogs done now. Plus it gives them that clean cut presentation that I like my dogs to have. Our one 3 year old is actually going to have to go have laser done on her ears. Her ear infections get to bad and the vet said getting the crop will be painful for a week..These infections are going to bother her throughout life. But I do love a nice perfect set of natural ears. Ears are something I look at when doing a breeding. Even if the parents are cropped now , I like to make sure they had nice ears to begin with.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Hirihat said:


> My husband is forever getting on me for yelling at these people! LOL I tend to open the convo with *"So, why'd you butcher this poor baby's head like that???? Does he/she need to be rescued?????" *Most of them are done by byb's apparently. I had one rescue I helped place who literally had no ears at all because her poor excuse for a crop was so badly infected and mangled the vet had to remove almost all of the ear that was left! Yet she was still the sweetest little girl!! Just goes to show what these dogs are made of when they come out of stuff like that and still have hearts of gold!


last person who tried to speak on kenyas crop got an earfull herself.... id be careful which ppl u say stuff like that too.........:snap:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hirihat said:


> My husband is forever getting on me for yelling at these people! LOL I tend to open the convo with "So, why'd you butcher this poor baby's head like that???? Does he/she need to be rescued?????" *Most of them are done by byb's apparently*. I had one rescue I helped place who literally had no ears at all because her poor excuse for a crop was so badly infected and mangled the vet had to remove almost all of the ear that was left! Yet she was still the sweetest little girl!! Just goes to show what these dogs are made of when they come out of stuff like that and still have hearts of gold!


Excuse me? I crop my dogs I also don't breed at this point and am not a BYB. I have always gone to a LICENSED vet and its been done under anethesia with great care given afterwards. Its still very much LEGAL and we are not the only breed that crops. Dobermans, Schnauzers, Boxers, Neos, Corsos, Filas, Dogo's we all crop. It a personal taste issue and it ignorant to compair the few people that are irresponsible about it to the rest of us that put the time money and care into our dogs. Its the equivilant of saying all pit bull owners are drugs dealers and thugs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heh... if i was having a bad day someone like Liil_ would be carting me away in the back of their car... That's a terrible way to start a conversation. I hope you learned how to use your vocabulary better than that while growing up... It's always better to get your point across in a positive way than in a negative. It's alot more effective


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

NEELA said:


> heh... if i was having a bad day someone like Liil_ would be carting me away in the back of their car... That's a terrible way to start a conversation. I hope you learned how to use your vocabulary better than that while growing up... It's always better to get your point across in a positive way than in a negative. It's alot more effective


girrrll i wouldnt take u away... lol id be on ur side if something like this happend. ahhaha sorry i can play bad :cop: too sometimes


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I sat on the fence about cropping because of all the thug types who crop, and then raise an unsocialized menace. To a reasonable person, the 2 are not connected, but unfortunately most pit-haters aren't reasonable. Lady has lovely natural ears, but I wish sometimes she had a sexy crop. I think Kenya's crop is awesome! If I had a different breed, Boxer, Dobie, or Great Dane in particular, I would have to crop, the huge floppy ears on the streamlined dogs just look terrible, but I feel pits look good either way.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> I think Kenya's crop is awesome! .


well thank u! she does look sexy with CROPPED ears.... but i just butchered her head right? lmao:rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> girrrll i wouldnt take u away... lol id be on ur side if something like this happend. ahhaha sorry i can play bad :cop: too sometimes


oooh bad cop! Just the way we like u


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Some pits are more streamlined. Combat is a racier dog and he looks great with his pointy ears. Judges think so too! 









Although I should have gone with less bell, oh well....next time.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Crops are funny... more of an image issue... Are pits not naturally beautful? If you arent showing your dog in say the UKC where a crop is usually preferred... you arent hunting with your dog in thick brush... and you have no other purpose for a crop...then why get one? its like seeing one of those scrapers with a spoiler on it.... LMAO!!! no use...

IMO APBT/ Pits have enough of an image problem and the serious look on there face strikes enough fear into people without having crops to accentuate there chiseled features. True most thug types want there dogs ears cropped and perhaps responsible owners cropping the ears aswell jsut causes more of a BSL issue than before. JMO....


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Some pits are more streamlined. Combat is a racier dog and he looks great with his pointy ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no you butchered him. j/k he looks so good


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

whatever floats your boat buddy. its kinda like having plastic surgery IMO. sometimes youll look better..sometimes you dont LOL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

619luv said:


> whatever floats your boat buddy. its kinda like having plastic surgery IMO. sometimes youll look better..sometimes you dont LOL.


lmao i guess it all depends on the doctor you use!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Crops are funny... more of an image issue... Are pits not naturally beautful? If you arent showing your dog in say the UKC where a crop is usually preferred... you arent hunting with your dog in thick brush... and you have no other purpose for a crop...then why get one? its like seeing one of those scrapers with a spoiler on it.... LMAO!!! no use...
> 
> IMO APBT/ Pits have enough of an image problem and the serious look on there face strikes enough fear into people without having crops to accentuate there chiseled features. True most thug types want there dogs ears cropped and perhaps responsible owners cropping the ears aswell jsut causes more of a BSL issue than before. JMO....


Hunting a thick brush? perhaps you should do some more research. Catch dogs should have a natural ear. If the dog gets into it you want the flap to get torn up, not the hard cartalidge and inside of the ear.

Also spoilers do have a point they create more of a down force on the back of the vehicle for better handling and it helps with gas mileage also. Just s'more education for you. Figure if you are going to argue you should know what you are talking about.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Crops are funny... more of an image issue... Are pits not naturally beautful? If you arent showing your dog in say the UKC where a crop is usually preferred... you arent hunting with your dog in thick brush... and you have no other purpose for a crop...then why get one? its like seeing one of those scrapers with a spoiler on it.... LMAO!!! no use...
> 
> IMO APBT/ Pits have enough of an image problem and the serious look on there face strikes enough fear into people without having crops to accentuate there chiseled features. True most thug types want there dogs ears cropped and perhaps responsible owners cropping the ears aswell jsut causes more of a BSL issue than before. JMO....


Pits ARE naturally beautiful, HOWEVER i take this as a personal attack becuz i do not show Kenya. She is not a show dog. She is a working dog. She will be benefitin this breed just as much as any Show Dog is. What about weight pullers? I know several people who pull their dogs and have cropped ears?

Also, BSL doesnt look at ears? LOL they look at the Pit like dog itself. hahha thats an outrageous statement!

Your right, alot of thugs want that "badass pitbull" but they dont do a show crop (like i have for my dog) they like battle and even shorter. Its funny how u never expressed your disapproval about cropping before Dan.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> Pits ARE naturally beautiful, HOWEVER i take this as a personal attack becuz i do not show Kenya. She is not a show dog. She is a working dog.........Also, BSL doesnt look at ears? ........ Its funny how u never expressed your disapproval about cropping before Dan.


You take everything as a personal attack lol... Your dogs a working dog therefore it has PURPOSE to have tis ears cropped.... As for BSl it looks at the image of the dog LITERALLY THE IMAGE... Cropping only makes the image more serious ... the last thing this breed needs. As for expressing my dissapproval before... Ive always been against cropped ears. Ive said it before and ill keep saying it...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Hunting a thick brush? perhaps you should do some more research. Catch dogs should have a natural ear. If the dog gets into it you want the flap to get torn up, not the hard cartalidge and inside of the ear.
> 
> Also spoilers do have a point they create more of a down force on the back of the vehicle for better handling and it helps with gas mileage also. Just s'more education for you. Figure if you are going to argue you should know what you are talking about.


LOL i said Scrapers with spoilers LMFAO!!! KNow what a scraper is know-it-all? Its a POS with a spoiler on it LOL it wont help jsut as stickers wont make it faster.... Pits with Stickers... thatd be funny...

As for the catch dog... After that flap gets torn up so much a crop is necessary. Unless you want to introduce and infection i guess.... no ears is cool to i guess lol Battle Crop hehehe

Maybe you should READ the posts lol.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Really? so a working dog can have its ear scropped and its okay even though there is NO REASON for a crop other than owners preferance but someones Pet its not okay? How do you justify that logic.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> You take everything as a personal attack lol... Your dogs a working dog therefore it has PURPOSE to have tis ears cropped.... As for BSl it looks at the image of the dog LITERALLY THE IMAGE... Cropping only makes the image more serious ... the last thing this breed needs. As for expressing my dissapproval before... Ive always been against cropped ears. Ive said it before and ill keep saying it...


youve never showed THIS much of a disapproval hahaha and when u met kenya u never mentioned anything about her crop. HA...

ON WITH THE THREAD!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Really? so a working dog can have its ear scropped and its okay even though there is NO REASON for a crop other than owners preferance but someones Pet its not okay? How do you justify that logic.


Same Logic as with the scraper why does a car that cant go 100 MPH need a spoiler? It doesnt go fast enough to create downforce LOL.... No purpose... A working dog might need its ears cropped for various activities... Police dogs ear could easily get ripped up jumping through a window of a car i suppose...
If your dog is gonna lay around the house all day and jsut look mean and tough with its crop walking around town.... your jsut making our breed look mean and tuff... If your doign something productive with your dogs where its crop doesnt matter and your making a difference in this breed i got no problems with it. Why you so mad christy, dont you work your dogs? lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> youve never showed THIS much of a disapproval hahaha and when u met kenya u never mentioned anything about her crop.


LOL sorry for being polite...

I like kenyas cropped she works too... sounds like her crop was useful. I dont mind a cropped dog i jsut think its pointless for MOST people to crop the ears. JMO... no need to get so worked up about it ladies.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> LOL sorry for being polite...
> 
> I like kenyas cropped she works too... sounds like her crop was useful. I dont mind a cropped dog i jsut think its pointless for MOST people to crop the ears. JMO... no need to get so worked up about it ladies.


HONESTLY there is no purpose to her crop.. just to put that out there


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Again all the reason you are staing are reason NOT TO CROP. A working dog, catch dog, police dog, hell even fighting dogs are dogs to keep a NATURAL EAR on. Cropping the ear on a dog that has the potential to get wounded only_ increases_ the chance of a more serious wound. It leaves the inner ear exposed for glass, a tusk, or a tooth to get inside the canal and cause more damage.

I do work my dogs, but if I was hunting with my dogs I would NOT crop them for safety reasons. Also did you know the ADBA prefers a natural ear?

I'm far from mad, amused is more the tone. I think if someone is going to put a biased opinion out there then they should have the education to back up their stance.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I find it so hilarious that two people that work the hell out of there dogs defend a million people that contribute to an image that they work so hard against. Are you guys trying to lump yourselves with the million bully owners that own there dogs strictly for image? I dont understand your reasoning for arguing with me? besides .... arguing with me.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Again all the reason you are staing are reason NOT TO CROP. A working dog, catch dog, police dog, hell even fighting dogs are dogs to keep a NATURAL EAR on. Cropping the ear on a dog that has the potential to get wounded only_ increases_ the chance of a more serious wound. It leaves the inner ear exposed for glass, a tusk, or a tooth to get inside the canal and cause more damage.
> 
> Also did you know the ADBA prefers a natural ear?
> 
> ...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

FYI Christy... I educated myself a little... maybe you should too ....
Breeds are cropped for different reasons. the Doberman, is a companion protector. They were bred to have no loose skin or any type of excess for a would be human attacker to grab on to. Cropping the ears and docking the tails removed the ears and tails as hand holds for a would be attacker also. The erect ears is also better able to pinpoint sound which is an important characteristic in a protection breed. 

Breeds like Great Danes, APBT, Dogo Argentino etc are breed to hunt wild boar or ask as catch dogs for wild for or bulls. Floppy ears would be very prone to being torn by tusks or horns so they are cropped to prevent those injuries. APBT and Dogo are both still commonly used as catch dogs by those that hunt wild boar with dogs. 

Breeds like Beauceron and Bouvier des Flanders are continental herding breeds, meaning they not only heard the flock but protect them from predators. The erect ear allows them to be better able to pinpoint sound. 

As far as the flap of the ear protection the ear drum that is not the case. The ear drum is well inside the ear and protected by the other structures of the ear just like yours is. Almost all wild animals have erect ears, or open ear canals. (including humans) Floppy ears are due to human intervention. The floppy ear traps debris and moisture in the ear making the dog more prone to infections.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I kept me natural ears on grizz to emulate the dogmen of the past... I couldnt put my dog through a potentially bad crop either...

I got a vet appointment right now but ill be abck to argue later if you still want to lol....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cropping is a personal chocie regardless if u own a working dog or a petbull ... This topic has been beaten so many times its just like owning an ambully vs an apbt people like what they like as long as the ear crop is being done by a liscened vet at the right age that is all that matters this thread is not going anywhere so its getting closed


----------



## Grimes (Apr 29, 2009)

I think crops looks awesome, but in my neck of the woods the only people that do crop their dogs are thugs trying to act hard. 

I'm not going to do that to my dog, even though I like the look, I just don't want to deal with the hassle of people thinking I'm just another pos trying to act hard.

You guys that have your dogs ears cropped, please note, I'm not bashing your choice in anyway, I love the look, but I personally will not do it for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I defend my RIGHT to do a LEGAL cosmetic procedure on my dog. We all have to defend our right just to own these dogs that to have to defend ourself to other pit bull owners is tiring. Your preference is just that, its a preference, but to say that we are harming the image of these dogs that we do work VERY hard to educate people on, that we sacrifice much for and essential give our lives to, is astounding. Simply because we chose a crop which has NO PURPOSE OTHER THAN LOOKS. It is beyond ignorant.

When I am asked why I choose to crop or am accused of fighting my dog because his ears are cut it is the PERFECT opportunity to educate on the myths surrounding this dog and its looks. Its a chance to maybe persuade one more person that this breed is not something to be feared REGARDLESS OF HOW IT LOOKS, it can be the best pet or working dogs someone will ever own. How dare you suggest that by cropping my dogs I have harmed this breeds reputation and put it in a bad light. I have helped numerous people on this site, including you!, and in my communtiy learn more about this great dogs. I have sacrificed my time, I have lost relationships, I have been shunned by family, I have defended my right, I have donated I have fought I have written the letters and gone to the rallys, I have taught education classes at my local shelter, I have fostered, I have stood on the steps of my capital and let my voice be heard, 

What have you done?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

This is getting a little to personal for my taste, thread closed!


----------

